# Les chaussettes pour faire passer l'hiver à votre iPod sont là



## Piewhy (15 Novembre 2004)

Apple nous a habitué à présenter ses nouveautés sur le store les mardi début d'apres midi...

 une simple mise à jour??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2004)

oui, j'ai failli faire le même post 

Qu'est ce que ça peut bien être ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Un peu de ménage ?


----------



## Piewhy (15 Novembre 2004)

la fréquentation du store américain (commande etc...) doit etre assez importante à cette heure ci... 
 les mises à jour qui ont lieux le mardi vers midi (chez nous) c la (fin de la) nuit la bas, ainsi dès le matin, les commandes se font sur un store à jour.

  Par conséquent, la fermeture actuelle du store cache certainement une petite mise à niveau

  [màj] c'est certainement pour préparer le terrain pour les fetes : 






 c'était bien ça


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2004)

Le store américain a réouvert, je n'ai pas été fouiller. Apparemment, il y a des offres pour Noël sur des accessoires divers et variés.


----------



## lel (16 Novembre 2004)

il y a aussi les "chaussettes" pour iPod ...

A+
Max


----------



## Clige (16 Novembre 2004)

Uniquement sur l'appelstore US alors pour le moment? :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi je les aimes bien ces chaussettes  Un bon petit retour à la simplicité ne fait pas de mal de temps en temps


----------



## nathan1901 (16 Novembre 2004)

moi je viens de les commander 

vous inquietez pas, je ferai un test


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2004)

Mais ou avez vous vu des chaussettes ?


----------



## Clige (16 Novembre 2004)

Tu les as commandé où ??? 



			
				nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens de les commander
> 
> vous inquietez pas, je ferai un test


----------



## iota (16 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				Clige a dit:
			
		

> Tu les as commandé où ???


 Les socks sont en précommande ici  sur l'apple store français 

 @+
 iota


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2004)

C'est toute les couleurs qui sont livrées?? C'est vrai qu'elles sont pas mal, Y a t il une fermeture en haut?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est toute les couleurs qui sont livrées?? C'est vrai qu'elles sont pas mal, Y a t il une fermeture en haut?



A priori non, si c'était fermé les ecouteurs pourraient pas passé  :rateau: 


Je veux des chaussetes ipod toutes jolies  :love:  :love: 1 pour l'ipod et 5 pour y foutre n'importe quoi  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## krigepouh (16 Novembre 2004)

Ce n'était vraiment pas un gag ces chaussettes ! 
Je ne comprends pas très bien l'utilité de ces chaussettes, à les voir elles vont presque doubler le volume extérieur de l'iPod... Pas très pratique dans une poche non ?
Il ne doit pas y avoir de fermeture au bout et si c'est effectivement comme une "socks" à l'intérieur, nos ziPod bien lisses se feront une joie de glisser comme une savonette vers l'extérieur...
Bref j'aime pas


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était vraiment pas un gag ces chaussettes !
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir de fermeture au bout et si c'est effectivement comme une "socks" à l'intérieur, nos ziPod bien lisses se feront une joie de glisser comme une savonette vers l'extérieur...
> Bref j'aime pas





Le haut est a vue de nez  1/4 moins large que le reste donc sa serre a priori sa ne devra donc pas se produire


----------



## ederntal (16 Novembre 2004)

Ellesz sont vraiment sympa... reservés aux fanatiques... dès le keynote je savais que je les commanderai, je pense les prendre pour noel.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'attends de les avoir en main de voir a quoi elle ressemble avant d'acheter


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Novembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Ellesz sont vraiment sympa... reservés aux fanatiques... dès le keynote je savais que je les commanderai, je pense les prendre pour noel.



Moi aussi j'aimerais les prendre pour Noel, c'est original je trouve  , mais avec comme délai "Décembre" c'est vague.. Je sais pas trop quand elles seront disponibles


----------



## krigepouh (16 Novembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ... reservés aux fanatiques...


Moi aussi, j eme range dans les fanatiques, mais là... Enfin les goûts et les couleurs...
Je m'en vais couper mes chaussettes de montagne, un p'tit coup de machine à coudre et hop, voilà mon _niPod_ habillé pour l'hiver...

Pas taper ! Je connais la sortie  




Pas tap... Aïe !


... Ouïlle


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Novembre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j eme range dans les fanatiques, mais là... Enfin les goûts et les couleurs...
> Je m'en vais couper mes chaussettes de montagne, un p'tit coup de machine à coudre et hop, voilà mon _niPod_ habillé pour l'hiver...
> 
> Pas taper ! Je connais la sortie
> ...



Y'a pas l'étiquette avec la pomme  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est vrai mais franchement, l'idée est sympa...moi je les trouve pas mal je vais peut etre me laisser tenter


----------



## bebert (17 Novembre 2004)




----------



## krigepouh (17 Novembre 2004)

[mode pisse de rire]Mouaaaaarf ! Woooooot ! Wooooot ![/mode pisse de rire]


----------



## vincmyl (17 Novembre 2004)

Pas mal   :love:


----------



## corbuu (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde

Je viens de commander mes IPOD Socks pour noel... et oui, j'ai besoin de changer ma garde robe !

Je suis allé à l'Apple Store de londres, et pas dispo avant mi-décembre... peut etre.
A l'Apple Expo 04, idem il y en avait que quelque unes pas en vente mais juste pour la démo
Donc j'ai commandé sur l'apple store UK.

Délais annoncés :


> How long will my order take?
> Your order should ship on or before 31.12.2004
> Please allow a further 3-7 days from this date to deliver your order



Voila pour les infos, si des gens seraient interessés...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2004)

J'aimerai bien les voirs avant de les acheter enfin de les avoirs en main


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai bien les voirs avant de les acheter enfin de les avoirs en main


les chaussettes c'est pas les pieds plutôt ?


----------



## DandyWarhol (25 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour l'info!
Ca va faire juste-juste si on veut en faire un cadeau de Noel.


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

ah ouais ça serait vraiment sympa que ce soit dispo, l'hiver approche et le thermomètre tombe  :mouais: 

même sur des chaussettes, ils ont des problèmes d'approvisonnement???


(des chaussettes ipod à 29¤, mais où va-t-on?  :hein: )


----------



## appleman (25 Novembre 2004)

moi je les ai commandées aussi il y a 2 jours et le suivi me dit "on or before 25/11"....ben tient ca serait pas aujourd'hui le 25???...   
bon allez je vous tient au jus...de chaussettes bien sur! 
ok je sors...


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2004)

moi je dis que grand mère qui sait déjà faire du bon café peux aussi faire une bonne paire de chaussettes en laine :love:


----------



## appleman (25 Novembre 2004)

oui mais saura t'elle faire la petite pomme???...pas sur


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis que grand mère qui sait déjà faire du bon café peux aussi faire une bonne paire de chaussettes en laine :love:




moi j'ai une question: ces chaussettes, on pourra aussi les mettre aux pieds  , parce que si c'est le cas, ça m'interesse grandement. Sinon, je garde mes chaussettes decathlon de randonnée, rembourrée au niveau du pied, ça protège mieux la base du pod   :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> oui mais saura t'elle faire la petite pomme???...pas sur


ah pour la pomme et la poire c'est grand père :love: a la cave

n'empèchre 29 euros :mouais:


----------



## tyler_d (25 Novembre 2004)

ok, 29euros, mais y'en a 5 différentes à l'intérieure, et puis vous pouvez très bien les utilisez pour autre chose !


par exemple je me galére tjs avec mon APN et bien hop ! une petite chausette ipod !
idem pour la dv (enfin sauf si la chausette n'est pas trop extensible...)

je trouve que c'est tellement original (tellement apple quoi, de vendre des trucs sympa super cher) par rapport aux autres boitiers assez laid dispo pour le pod...


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

ouais, en même temps, rien ne t'empeches d'utiliser tes chaussettes actuelles pour le même usage, mais seulement comme yaura pas écrit apple dessus, tu seras trop ringard  :rateau:  :rateau: 

surtout qu'une chaussette decat', tu mets ton ipod ET ton APN, limite ton ibook, c'est...le pied...   

(bon, je vais quand même aller voir la gueule qu'elles ont    )


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2004)

C'est un peu cher quand meme non?


----------



## corbuu (26 Novembre 2004)

moi je m'en fiches que ce soit cher ! 
C'est tellement une bonne idée ! 

Au fait, il y a 6 chaussettes et pas 5. Ici elles coutent £19 
Elles sont toutes riquiqui, et rentrent parfaitement dans ipod clickweel !


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Ici elles coutent £19


Ou "ici"??


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2004)

Y a t il un système de fermeture?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est toute les couleurs qui sont livrées?? C'est vrai qu'elles sont pas mal, Y a t il une fermeture en haut?





			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Y a t il un système de fermeture?



t'es rayé?  :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2004)

J'ai quand meme pas eut une réponse claire


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Ou "ici"??


A londres 

ps: vincymil : NON


----------



## nathan1901 (26 Novembre 2004)

_Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store._ 

Donc Apple livre les chaussettes  , je fais un test dès que je les recois !!!


----------



## vincmyl (26 Novembre 2004)

Ok merci pour cette réponse précise


----------



## DandyWarhol (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir!
Quel est le délai alors finalement?
Je ne les trouve plus sur l'Apple Store.. quelqu'un pourrait t'il me redonner le lien? Merci!
DW


----------



## golf (28 Novembre 2004)

[ Source : Kernel Panic]

iPod Socks : Questions Posées Fréquemment

Q : La notice indique que les iPod Socks peuvent être lavées à basse température. J'ai respecté cette consigne, mais depuis mon iPod ne fonctionne plus.

Vous devez retirer l'iPod de son iPod Socks avant de la laver. Sinon vous risquez de lui causer des dommages irrémédiables, même à basse température.


Q : L'une de mes iPod Socks est trouée, que dois-je faire ?

Si vous êtes encore dans le délai de garantie, contactez votre revendeur Apple. Seuls les Apple Center sont habilités à recoudre les iPod Socks. Si vous êtes hors garantie, un contrat AppleCare Protection Plan for iPod Socks propose une prise en charge complète pendant 3 ans pour 79 ¤. Cela inclut l'envoi d'aiguilles, de cinq pelottes de laine de chacune des couleurs et d'une fiche technique pour les rapiécier vous-même très simplement.


Q : Mon iPod ne rentre plus dans mes iPod Socks. Est-ce que je dois défragmenter le disque dur ?

La fragmentation du disque dur de l'iPod ne pose aucun problème d'utilisation avec les iPod Socks. En revanche ne lavez jamais vos iPod Socks à haute température, elles risquent de rétrécir et devenir inutilisables.


Q : Depuis que j'ai acheté les iSight Socks ma caméra iSight ne fonctionne plus.

Il y a méprise. Apple ne propose pas d'iSight Socks mais des iPod Socks, destinées exclusivement à l'iPod. Otez l'iPod Socks de l'objectif de votre iSight et celle-ci devrait fonctionner à nouveau.


Q : Je ne peux pas utiliser mes iPod Socks car les couleurs sont toutes dépareillées.

Les iPod Socks ont été conçues spécifiquement pour l'iPod, elles ne sont pas destinées à être portées aux pieds.


Q : Les iPod Socks existent elles en taille 42 ?

Voir la réponse à la question précédente.


Q : Puis-je utiliser mes iPod Socks avec mon baladeur Archos ?

Non. Les iPod Socks ne sont pas compatibles avec d'autres marques de baladeurs. Ceux-ci risquent d'entrainer des problèmes de déformation irrémédiables.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2004)

n'écoutant que son bon c½ur, notre vadrouilleur préféré s'est un peu précipité   

et oublie le principal:


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous
Juste pour info:
De mon coté chaussettes Ipod + Ipod Mini (gravé) commandés le 29/11, "shipped" tous les 2 aujourd'hui 2/12. Délais prévu 7/8 jours.
DW


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ça serait vraiment sympa que ce soit dispo, l'hiver approche et le thermomètre tombe :mouais:
> 
> même sur des chaussettes, ils ont des problèmes d'approvisonnement???
> 
> ...


ba voilà, étant un être humain, mais surtout complètement irrationnel, j'ai acheté ce week end au Apple Store de Londres des chaussettes ipod.

que dire?

rien, quand vous les verrez, vous craquerez   ...le store venait d'en recevoir et il y avait la queue rien que pour cela..


(de toutes façons, j'ai bien fait de les acheter, parce que 20min, je me suis fait piquer mon portefeuille dans le bus avec tout mon argent dedans  )


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

La FNAC va en recevoir quand?


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

Heuuuu ! 
Désolé mais je les aies eu entre les mains et cela ressemble plus à des gants de toilette qu'à des chaussettes


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu !
> Désolé mais je les aies eu entre les mains et cela ressemble plus à des gants de toilette qu'à des chaussettes



exact!   

enfin, si t'as des mains de bonhomme légo, c'est parfait, c'est sur


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

L'Ipod mini ne peut pas tomber tout seul?


----------



## appleman (6 Décembre 2004)

ah oui j'ai oublié de vous dire que je les aies reçu jeudi apres 2 semaines à peine d'attente ce qui est somme toute fort raisonnable pour Apple...comment ça pour Apple...  
Donc voila petit test rapide:
-la qualité est pas mal (genre tricot de ma grand mere...meme si elle en fait pas)
-la petite pomme sur l'étiquette fait un peu genre copie du crocodile lacoste...heuresement que c'est dans la boite avec marqué Isocks dessus sinon on pourrait croire... mais bon la je suis mauvaise langue 
-a part ça je comptais les offrir à des gens qui ont un ipod et pas un ipod mini et c'est là qu'intervient le malaise car ce sont des "chaussettes de schtrouph": oui bon je vous vois déjà en train de me dire" mais tu t'attendais à quoi... à pouvoir les mettre??!! avec un petit sourire goguenard... et ben n'empeche qu'elle sont bien petite  
-pour ceux qui se posaient la question: pas de fermeture: juste une sorte de col roulé en haut mais vu la taille vous inquiétez pas ils risqueront pas de tomber   bon ok j'arrete...

Mais a part ça, c'est tres bien


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Ok alors je peux y glisser tranquillement mon mini


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Oui, oui, glisses-y ton mini, y sera bien au chaud, le kiki !


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Il aura le choix des couleurs, pratiquement 1 par jour :love:


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> L'Ipod mini ne peut pas tomber tout seul?


Si t'es assez neu neu pour les prendre à l'envers, oui  :rateau: 



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il aura le choix des couleurs, pratiquement 1 par jour :love:


Wouaou, tu comptes jusqu'à 7 :affraid:


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2004)

Moi je préfère la version heavy metal vintage ou fashion star ac (selon celui qui regarde) de chez Colette...


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2004)

Mouai bof :mouais:


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je préfère la version heavy metal vintage ou fashion star ac (selon celui qui regarde) de chez Colette...



Il y a une chaîne fournie avec ? Pour le coupler au portefeuille ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

Oui et une patte de lapin porte clés, trop classe hein ?


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui et une patte de lapin porte clés, trop classe hein ?


 en même temps, tu peux pas trop t'en servir comme gant de toilettes, encore que dans certains cercles..

 le reflet de l'APN, c'est compris dans le pack?


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

ça fait un peu rebelle-hard-rock des années 80 non?


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui et une patte de lapin porte clés, trop classe hein ?


rohhhhh trop KlAs ça hi hi hi hi et le chien à l'arrière de la voiture aussi avec la tête qui bouge 
_
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri.  machine à la con  :casse:_


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un peu rebelle-hard-rock des années 80 non?



Oui oui, c'est ça qui est FASHION justement ! Le mauvais goût est fashion alors lâchez-vous et vous aussi on vous demandera des autographes dans la rue en pensant que vous êtes célèbres !


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le reflet de l'APN, c'est compris dans le pack?



Je crois que ça doit être fashion aussi, ça fait STAAAIIIILLLLLLiiiii ! J'ai qd même récupéré la photo sur le site de Colette directement.... ils sont marrants qd même    :mouais:


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2004)

et le pull pour imac G5 c'est pas mal aussi :bebe: (ça existe déjà pour ibook remarque  )


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

Tu fais sans doute allusion aux chaussettes de l'iPod...


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2004)

nanh nanh je parle bien des ibook 
_
Edition:
mauvais lien rectifié 
http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/04/07/27/_


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2004)

..voilà comment s'utilisent les ipod socks


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

Woowlala!!! Elles sont toute ch'tites en fait ces Socks!!  
Ou alors t'as des mega-grands pieds et tu chausses du 75!


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas son pied c'est sa tête !  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2004)

Franchement, elles sont quand meme pas mal


----------



## DandyWarhol (7 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, elles sont quand meme pas mal



Ah ben Yvos tu vois tu auras réussi à conquérir au moins un acheteur avec ta photo! Apple pourrait très bien se tourner vers toi pour leur prochaine campagne de pub  


C'est vrai qu'elles sont bien en plus. Ils sont quand meme doués les mecs qui trouvent des trucs tout betes comme ça! Qui aurait cru..


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2004)

Au moins on les voit bien sur cette photo


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2004)

Franchement, moi je préfère les foofpod.  :love:


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, moi je préfère les foofpod.  :love:


excellent  c'est les même :love:


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> nanh nanh je parle bien des ibook
> _
> Edition:
> mauvais lien rectifié
> http://www.macopinion.com/columns/roadwarrior/04/07/27/_


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est plus fashion je trouve :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2004)

comme quoi même pour les idées les plus simple => I.N.P.I.


----------



## corbuu (8 Décembre 2004)

j'ai commandé les chaussettes il y a maintenant 20 jours, toujours pas recues pour j'habites à londres.

Je suis allé à l'apple store sur regent street à londres toujours hier, elles y sont !

Merci apple, vraiment merci de livrer moins rapidement ceux qui commandent les premiers


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé les chaussettes il y a maintenant 20 jours, toujours pas recues pour j'habites à londres.
> 
> Je suis allé à l'apple store sur regent street à londres toujours hier, elles y sont !
> 
> Merci apple, vraiment merci de livrer moins rapidement ceux qui commandent les premiers


yo, c'est là que je les ai eues :nananere:


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est pour ca je préfère les voir en magasin d'abord


----------



## corbuu (8 Décembre 2004)

si ca continue je vais aller vraiment les acheter et puis je recevrai les autres je ne sait quand... et je les revendrai à tous les petits de ma famille (moins de 2 ans)

 Thanks Apple


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> si ca continue je vais aller vraiment les acheter et puis je recevrai les autres je ne sait quand... et je les revendrai à tous les petits de ma famille (moins de 2 ans)
> 
> Thanks Apple


tu les mets aux enchères sur ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=87291&item=3857148008&rd=1


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

tu serais bien le premier a en mettre sur le net :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> tu serais bien le premier a en mettre sur le net :love:


quelle couleur tu veux?


----------



## essaion (8 Décembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> j'ai commandé les chaussettes il y a maintenant 20 jours, toujours pas recues pour j'habites à londres.
> 
> Je suis allé à l'apple store sur regent street à londres toujours hier, elles y sont !
> 
> Merci apple, vraiment merci de livrer moins rapidement ceux qui commandent les premiers



J'ai commandé les iPod Socks Samedi 4 décembre (2 boites), reçues hier (en 2 jours si on ne compte pas le dimanche) ! 
J'habite Paris.

Déménage, tu les auras plus vite...  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (8 Décembre 2004)

Ou alors achète un foofpod. Entre commande et réception, j'en ai eu pour dix jours. Et c'est BTO (fabriqué à la main) et c'est livré depuis l'Australie. :love:


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors achète un foofpod. Entre commande et réception, j'en ai eu pour dix jours. Et c'est BTO (fabriqué à la main) et c'est livré depuis l'Australie. :love:



c'est clair qu'elles chouettes et originales ces moumoutes


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Toujours pas de disponibilité aanoncée a la Fnac


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2004)

Je sais pas lequel est le plus laid des 2, je sais en tout cas quel est le plus cher, 210 $ pour le Louis machin  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2004)

Presque aussi cher que l'iPod


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2004)

Le mauvais goût à de beaux jours devant lui ! En plus il est tout sauf pratique ce machin, une vraie hérésie !  :love:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2004)

Il en faut pour tout le monde


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2004)

Nan je refuse ! Ou alors, qu'on me demande avant !


----------



## yoffy (11 Décembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas lequel est le plus laid des 2, je sais en tout cas quel est le plus cher, 210 $ pour le Louis machin  :mouais:


Non merci,votre honneur!....à 210$ je ne prend pas!......ni à 1000,ni à 10000!


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2004)

faut etre fou :mouais:


----------



## yoffy (12 Décembre 2004)

T'as raison !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2004)

le vuitton a 210 euros, je trouve ça assez cohérent avec le ipod photo a 679 euros


----------



## Krstv (12 Décembre 2004)

J'ai reçu les miennes depuis une semaine, deux jours après les avoir commandées sur le store. Mais comme c'est un cadeau de ma meuf pour Noel, je ne les ai toujours pas vues...   

Vivement le 24 !


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2004)

Krstv a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu les miennes depuis une semaine, deux jours après les avoir commandées sur le store. Mais comme c'est un cadeau de ma meuf pour Noel, je ne les ai toujours pas vues...
> 
> Vivement le 24 !




Ouarfff... dur la torture hein..?


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Il y aura peut etre quelque chose a l'intérieur des chaussettes


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> De mon coté chaussettes Ipod + Ipod Mini (gravé) commandés le 29/11, "shipped" tous les 2 aujourd'hui 2/12. Délais prévu 7/8 jours.
> DW


Ca y'est, j'ai reçu l'iPod mini et les _iChaussettes_ aujourd'hui!! :love: 14 jours au total!  

Et dire que je disais il y a encore un an: un iPod, jamais de la vie!! :rose: 

Elles sont vraiment petites ces chaussettes  mais super mignonnes! :love:


----------



## vincmyl (13 Décembre 2004)

Une couleur pour tous les jours et aucune le dimanche :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Décembre 2004)

Ca y'est je les ai enfin vues! Je les ai offerte pour Noel  Elles sont vraiment belles!


----------



## Delgesu (27 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vu ça, c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi ! Apple apporte vraiment de l'eau au moulin des détracteurs de ses machines.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

Je vous suggère d'aller lire cette petite news de MacBidouille
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-12-26#10173


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Décembre 2004)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu ça, c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi ! Apple apporte vraiment de l'eau au moulin des détracteurs de ses machines.


C'est un accessoire comme un autre. Je n'y vois pas d'inconvénient, tant que la marque vend à coté de cela du matériel qui reste à la hauteur de nos/mes attentes.


----------



## vincmyl (27 Décembre 2004)

Exactement


----------



## tyler_d (27 Décembre 2004)

et puis ces chausettes c'est qs meme plus beau/classe que toutes les housses ou autre protections en plastiques dignent des année 90...  

y'en a 6, c'est coloré, original et décallé, de l'apple quoi !

en tout cas les personnes de mon entourage qui les vois les trouvent très sympa.


----------



## appleman (28 Décembre 2004)

think different...disait un certain sloggan...


----------



## vincmyl (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi je ne le aie pas encore vu en magasin


----------



## Caster (28 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne le aie pas encore vu en magasin



chez *bemac* , tu en trouveras


----------



## NightWalker (28 Décembre 2004)

Et en plus il y en a qui ont de la chance d'avoir une mamie super tricoteuse


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il y en a qui ont de la chance d'avoir une mamie super tricoteuse


N'est-ce pas le lien que j'indiquais 7 posts plus haut???  

Mais peut-être avais-tu des chaussettes sur tes lunettes!  

En tous cas, je crois qu'une mode est née et j'ai déjà passé commande d'une housse en laine tricotée main pour ma voiture. Ce sera du plus bel effet sur le parking de ma résidence!


----------

